# Hotspot Shield does not hide your IP!



## Jackis (Sep 2, 2010)

Try and open yourself https://check.torproject.org/ and you will see your real IP, even you are using Hotspot Shield. Why this page can get my IP?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't do any illegal activities, and this will cease to be a problem. :smile:


----------

